# Phosphoric acid?



## Simon007 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi there, I have a question for the knowledgeable people from this fine forum, I ordered a couple of bottles of nitric acid and yesterday it arrived, well in the package was my two bottles of nitric and there was two more bottles in the package, I thought excellent they have messed up and sent me two extra bottles, but no, they are two bottles of phosphoric acid. So my question is, can I use this for anything in my gold recovery hunt? Would it dissolve copper? Could I use it for some kind of ap method? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2017)

Phosphoric Acid is a good cleaner to have around the house, rust stain removal and de-liming.
Lime away

It can be used in some distilling operations.
Other than that its use in refining would be limited unless for some reason you wish to work with phosphate metal salts.


----------



## Simon007 (Jan 18, 2017)

I didn't think it would be useful in refining, just thought I would ask, its free and two litres of it! So I'm sure there will be some rust I need to get rid of.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Jan 19, 2017)

I could be wrong Simon but isn't it one of the ingredients in alloy wheel cleaner? Heavily diluted of course. 

Jon


----------



## nickvc (Jan 19, 2017)

If I remember correctly you can use it to recover silver from X Ray film, it's one of the ingredients in coke so perhaps you can make your own :mrgreen:


----------



## Simon007 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well I'm sure I find a use for it, I always have rust and dirty alloy wheels! Not a fan of coke so I think I lay off drinking it! 

Thanks guys

Simon

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

